# Introducing Levarion: Billing/VPS/Dedi/Cloud Panel



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

Announcement:

Levarion serves as a base panel for a set of different modules:

- Billing / Support

- VPS

- Cloud

- Web Hosting

- Monitoring

- Dedicated Hosting

- DNS

- Many more

- Will have an API to enable adding 3rd party modules

 

The Billing, VPS and Dedicated Module will be built in-house as a replacement for some more commonly used panels around here.

 

We will be considering building other modules in-house or partnering with vendors.

 

Primary Features:

- Java and MongoDB based. Clustering supported out of the box. No it does not hog memory. Verified and tested. Works on OpenVZ. Will be using a modified OpenJDK.

- WHMCS / HostBill integration

- cPanel integration

- SmartOS based KVM - data deduplication  (saves space), better resource management (bursting, throttling io/cpu, etc), fast provisioning, etc...

- Debian / Ubuntu / CentOS OpenVZ

- LXC (this will be primary)

- Migration scripts (SolusVM, etc)

- Proper support with proper SLAs

- Theme and customization support

- Proper IPv6 support

- Proper GUI installer and error handling

- Source code available on certain plans with NDA

- Two factor auth

 

Currently the VPS module will be done first with more to come.

 

Screenshots and more information will follow. Beta will also follow.

 

Pricing for VPS portion:

$10/month per slave (slaves will not run a web server, but a direct network connection to the master)

 

If any provider wishes to sign up as a partner to help with specs, gain access to early features, better pricing etc, please contact.

 

Note: this didn't pop up as a result of the recent incidents. Has been in the planning for over a month.


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 19, 2013)

And the oscar goes to


----------



## john (Jun 19, 2013)

So many new panels, some diversity is good . Is it developed by Cloud Shards?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

john said:


> So many new panels, some diversity is good . Is it developed by Cloud Shards?


Cloud Shards will be a customer, internally so to speak. Part of the team at Cloud Shards will take part in helping with the development yes. Others will also be involved as it is a rather bigger project with new initiatives. We're not only building a replacement, but creating new features, such as using SmartOS.


----------



## drmike (Jun 19, 2013)

Does this product exist or is this all to be developed in the future?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Does this product exist or is this all to be developed in the future?


The base/framework is done. The modules are being worked on with some features being completed.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 19, 2013)

oh my Java  no thanks


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)

sv01 said:


> oh my Java  no thanks


What problems do you have with Java? Many enterprise applications these days are Java based. Followed by .NET.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Many enterprise applications these days are Java based. Followed by .NET.


Many VM providers are using SolusVM.   h34r:


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to here.


I'm referring to this:



concerto49 said:


> What problems do you have with Java? Many enterprise applications these days are Java based. Followed by .NET.


To elaborate - you're using an example of "everyone uses it, it must be good" (it doesn't matter what industry you try to apply that rule to) while positing a panel to replace SolusVM.. a panel that everyone is using.  Bit of a logic disconnect there is all.  Also a simple joke, don't read so much into it, and just take the chuckle it was meant to give.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> What problems do you have with Java? Many enterprise applications these days are Java based. Followed by .NET.


There's certainly nothing wrong with having a CRM as a Java application running in a servlet container... the part that makes me question the success of this product is the MongoDB usage, really.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

kaniini said:


> There's certainly nothing wrong with having a CRM as a Java application running in a servlet container... the part that makes me question the success of this product is the MongoDB usage, really.


Hence: what is wrong with MongoDB? Is it because it's not SQL? At least provide an argument please.


----------



## necs (Jun 20, 2013)

Waiting for more info and screenshots!


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Hence: what is wrong with MongoDB? Is it because it's not SQL? At least provide an argument please.


MongoDB has had an atrocious security record with DoS vulnerabilities caused by malformed BSON and JSON payloads.  Nothing wrong with NoSQL, I'd just rather use CouchDB or something with a more robust availability record.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

kaniini said:


> MongoDB has had an atrocious security record with DoS vulnerabilities caused by malformed BSON and JSON payloads.  Nothing wrong with NoSQL, I'd just rather use CouchDB or something with a more robust availability record.


http://www.zerodaylab.com/vulnerabilities/CVE-2010/CVE-2010-0009.html - can easily find one for CouchDB. Not particularly defending MongoDB, but things happen. Most important thing is how the issue is addressed etc.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Hence: what is wrong with MongoDB? Is it because it's not SQL? At least provide an argument please.


That the automatic silent discarding of data beyond a total size of 4GB or so on 32-bits systems was only mentioned in an easy-to-overlook place on the site, doesn't exactly inspire much confidence in me as to the reliability of the rest of MongoDB.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

joepie91 said:


> That the automatic silent discarding of data beyond a total size of 4GB or so on 32-bits systems was only mentioned in an easy-to-overlook place on the site, doesn't exactly inspire much confidence in me as to the reliability of the rest of MongoDB.


That I agree with has been a major problem to many people that got struck. Will definitely be providing bundled templates on release and/or instructions/documentations with notice to use 64bit only.

Not that we can't change, but CouchDB etc has also been evaluated and everything does have pros and cons.


----------



## joepie91 (Jun 20, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> That I agree with has been a major problem to many people that got struck. Will definitely be providing bundled templates on release and/or instructions/documentations with notice to use 64bit only.
> 
> Not that we can't change, but CouchDB etc has also been evaluated and everything does have pros and cons.


Not so much refering to that data loss issue in particular, as it is a warning that there may very well be other undocumented 'manholes' in MongoDB.

I'm actually curious now, what are your thoughts on CouchDB overall?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

joepie91 said:


> Not so much refering to that data loss issue in particular, as it is a warning that there may very well be other undocumented 'manholes' in MongoDB.
> 
> I'm actually curious now, what are your thoughts on CouchDB overall?


All software has its fair share of gotchas. Been stunned by all sorts of things over the years and had to work around it.

Have been involved in a large cluster deployment of CouchDB before. It works. One of my main issues when looking at it was the whole membase / couchbase / couchdb uncertainty at the time. That part alone is a big mess. As a developer, the toolset / documentation / API wasn't as mature, well-documented and didn't fit in as well. There certainly isn't as many 3rd party articles etc about it either. You can defend it saying it uses JSON, it's standard etc, but I didn't feel the support for its usage was there.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 8, 2014)

So was this ever finished, just wondering?


----------



## concerto49 (Jan 8, 2014)

kaniini said:


> So was this ever finished, just wondering?


Parts of it are in internal testing and being polished. The show panel dramas are over, so we decided to keep it under the hood and get more polish before bringing it up again.


----------



## MikroVPS (Jan 9, 2014)

And this stuff have a website, docs, or any information?


----------

